# Einstieger echolot



## Schleppi83 (15. März 2006)

Hallo möchte dieses jahr mal mit Echolot schleppen welches würdet ihr als Einsteigergerät empfehlen. Also schon gute Qualität aber einfach abzulesen etc. Fischsymbole scheinen ja nicht so toll zu sein. ich glaube wenn dann lieber sicheln?????


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

wo willst du das einsetzen ? Wassertiefen ?


----------



## robi_N (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Such mal hier im Forum. Da sind total viele Theman die sich damit beschäftigen. 
Ausserdem auch viele Geräte über die duskituert wieder.

Ich kenne mich damit nicht so aus. Ich will mir ein Lowrance x-96 kaufen. Das soll wohl gut sein!

Gruß Robert


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

das preisgünstigste welches als richtig gut befundenes Echolot ist wohl  das *Eagle Cuda 168* ...
sollte für normale Bedingungen im Süßwasser vollkommen ausreichend sein.


----------



## powermike1977 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> das preisgünstigste welches als richtig gut befundenes Echolot ist wohl  das *Eagle Cuda 168* ...
> sollte für normale Bedingungen im Süßwasser vollkommen ausreichend sein.




meine meinung!

muss man sich nur noch n akku und n ladegerät dazu holen. ich finde das teil sehr cool!


----------



## Bald Patch (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hallo Schleppi83,

also ich würde mir das überlegen ,mit den einfachen Modellen.Ich warte im Moment auch noch auf einen besseren Preis für das Lowrance X 135.Habe selbst das CUDA 168 (geschenkt bekommen)und würde es mir nicht kaufen.
Es ist halt die Einsteigerklasse,mehr nicht.Die Sendeleistung ist gering,Details sind schwer oder nicht zu erkennen.Und nur um die Wassertiefe /-temperatur
abzulesen und die Kanten zu finden ,ist das Gerät zu teuer.
Mein Rat: lieber noch etwas sparen,die Preise beobachten(im Moment im Vergleich zu Dezember durchschnittlich 100 Euro zu hoch) und dann ein 
X 125 oder noch besser ein X 135 kaufen.#6


Uwe


----------



## Mad-Angler (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Also ich wollte auch das Cuda 168 kaufen, aber wieso soll man nen Trabbi kaufen wenn man für das gleiche Geld nen Porsche fahren kann.Das meint jedenfalls der nette mann von Schlageter, die haben das FishEasy 240 für 169€ als portable und feste Version im Angebot, sonst hab ich es nirgends unter 200€ gefunden. Guckst du hier: www.angel-schlageter.de

Leider war ich damit noch nicht aufm Wasser, aber das *Simulationsprogramm* hab ich aufn Klo schonmal ausprobiert. |bla:

Denke für Einsteiger und auch fortgeschrittene die auf Seen fischen isses das richtige oder täusch ich mich?

Mfg   Mad-Angler


----------



## grasi (15. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hi Leute,

habe mir jetzt ein x 58 DF gekauft. Geht bis 450 Meter 50 und 200 Khz. Portable Version mit Ladegerät und Batterie. (169 €) Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Ich hoffe ich habe ein gute Wahl getroffen.

Gruß an Alle


----------



## DBT4400 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				Mad-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte auch das Cuda 168 kaufen, aber wieso soll man nen rabbi kaufen wenn man für das gleiche Geld nen Porsche fahren kann. Meint jedenfalls der nette man von Schlageter, die haben das FishEasy 240 für 169€ als portable und feste Version im Angebot, sonst hab ich es nirgends unter 200€ gefunden. Guckst du hier: www.angel-schlageter.de
> 
> Leider war ich damit noch nicht aufm Wasser, aber das Simulationsprogramm hab ich aufn Klo schonmal ausprobiert. |bla:
> 
> ...


 
Und bist Du jetzt schwanger?|schild-g :m :m :m 
Petri an alle Boardis 
Bernd


----------



## Pilkman (16. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				Mad-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> ...FishEasy 240 ...
> 
> ... Denke für Einsteiger und auch fortgeschrittene die auf Seen fischen isses das richtige oder täusch ich mich?...



Denke ich auch. #6

Beim Fisheasy 240 Bildpunkte in der Vertikalen, 16-stufige Grayline und 1.500 Watt sind schon im sehr brauchbaren Bereich. Ein Cuda 168 ist im direkten Vergleich dazu dann doch etwas schwach in Leistung und Darstellung... 168 Bildpunkte in der Vertikalen, 4-stufige Grayline und lediglich 800 Watt.

Ein X-125 oder ähnlich wäre natürlich noch netter (beispielsweise 480 Bildpunkte in der Vertikalen und 2.400 Watt) aber nach den Preiserhöhungen sind die Geräte wie oben beschrieben dann doch etwas teuer geworden.


----------



## Loup de mer (16. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hallo Schleppi#h 

Nimm die höchste Bildschirmauflösung, die dein Geldbeutel hergibt#6. 
Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines X126DF (480*480 Pixel) und hatte auf der Ostsee im letzten Jahr mal ein Cuda 168 auf dem Leihboot. Ich fiel fast vom Glauben - die Anzeige sah (nach der Gewöhnung an meine hohe Auflösung) für mich aus wie ein Computerspiel aus den 80er Jahren. Es waren kaum Details auszumachen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nick_A (17. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				Mad-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollte auch das Cuda 168 kaufen, aber wieso soll man nen rabbi kaufen wenn man für das gleiche Geld nen Porsche fahren kann. Meint jedenfalls der nette man von Schlageter, die haben das FishEasy 240 für 169€ als portable und feste Version im Angebot, sonst hab ich es nirgends unter 200€ gefunden.



Hi Mad-Angler #h

da muß ich dir leider widersprechen (ich weiß...ich weiß...wiedermal muß ich den Besserwessi spielen ).

Das *Eagle Fish Easy 240* (in der Portable-Version !!!) gibt es derzeit bei Rod´s World (zumindest in Esslingen) *für saubere EUR 149* !!!!!! #6

*Das Cuda 168 *kostet (ebenfalls in der Portable-Version !!!) *nur EUR 99 *!!!

Das nenn ich mal wirklich ein Schnäppchen !!!  #6

Grüßle
Robert 

P.S.: Heute und morgen ist dort "Frühlingsfest" ... hier KLICK MICH geht es direkt zu dem Sondernewsletter bzw. zu den Sonderangeboten !!! Einfach schnell anrufen bzw. bestellen !


----------



## Angel Andi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mad-Angler #h
> 
> da muß ich dir leider widersprechen (ich weiß...ich weiß...wiedermal muß ich den Besserwessi spielen ).
> 
> ...


 
Handelt es sich in deinem Prospekt wirklich um das *Cuda 168*? Auf dem Online Prospekt gilt das Angebot nur für das *Cuda 128* und das habe ich schon oft für schlappe 99 Euro gesehen.


----------



## Mad-Angler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

@ Nick_A:

Ist doch ok, ich kenn ja auch nicht jeden Laden.|supergri
Ich habs für 169€ gekauft und wenn ich was drann hab oder ein problem damit habe kann ich da anrufen oder hinfahren.#6

@DBT4400:

Bist du denn von nem Echolot schonmal schwanger geworden? Wenn ja hättest du einfach nen Gummi benutzen müssen.#6
Versteh gar nicht warum immer jemand so total hohle Posts zu nem Thema machen muss, wird sich bestimmt nie ändern.

Trotzdem Petri Heil


----------



## lilalux (25. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Ich habe die Diskusion mit großem Interesse verfolg, da ich mir selbst eines der "Einsteigergeräte" zulegen möchte.
Das Eagle Fish Easy 240 finde ich von den technischen Daten nicht schlecht, allerdings kann ich es nicht bei EAGLE auf der Homepage finden. Kann es sein, das es sich um ein Auslaufmodell handelt? Das wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber wissen muss man es.

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Pilkman (26. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				lilalux schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann es sein, das es sich um ein Auslaufmodell handelt?  ...



Hallo Lars,

herzlich willkommen im AB! #h

Zu Deiner Frage eine kurze und bündige Antwort: Ja, das Fish Easy 240 ist ein Auslaufmodell.


----------



## lilalux (27. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

A-Ha, daher der wahrscheinlich günstige Preis bei manchen Anbieter.

Mit welchen Geräten kann man es ungefähr vergleichen und was ist bei EAGLE der Nachfolger?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Mad-Angler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Also ich bin mir da jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ich meine mir macht es auch nix aus wenn es ein Auslaufmodell währe. Nur stand da als ich es bestellt habe Messeneuheit 2006, oder sollte ich mich da verlesen haben?|kopfkrat

Wie gesagt kann mich irren, aber mir war so. Werde den Verkäufer mal anmailen, mal sehn was der sagt.

Seinen zweck erfüllt es, ich hab mir nen Koffer zusammen gebastelt , genug Anregungen gibts ja hier im Forum. 
Jetzt hab ich noch einen 12V 7.2Ah Akku bestellt und das passende Ladegerät, somit bin ich mit dem Preisleistungverhältniss zufrieden gute 200€ incl. den Kofferbau und Stromversorgung hab ich bezahlt.|rolleyes

Da ich nur auf der Northeimer-Seenplatte rumrudere reicht mir das so aus!

Grüssle  Mad-Angler#h

Ps.: ich geh jetzt mal raus, denn bei uns hats gerade geregnet und es war gut 20°C warm heute, da werden sicher ein par Würmer rumliegen draussen.:k


----------



## lilalux (27. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hallo Mad-Angler,

mir macht es auch nichts aus ein Auslaufmodell zu kaufen. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Nur wollte ich es aus finanziellen Gründen erst im Juni kaufen, und nun hab ich Angst, dass es dann keins mehr gibt. Ich hab mich nämlich jetz gedanklich schon an das 240´gewöhnt.:q:k
Mal sehn, vielleicht schlag ich doch eher zu.

Ich wollte es übrigens genauso machen, mit dem Koffer und so.
Allerding hab ich jetzt gesehen, das es die portable Version jetzt für das gleiche Geld gibt. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung bezüglich Akkus und so...;+

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## Seamus (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Schau mal bei Stollenwerk nach, hab gelesen, daß die demnächst viele 2005er Sachen günstig raushauen und was Echolote angeht sind die eh kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## lilalux (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Die haben das 240´er gar nicht mehr#q#q#q


----------



## Pilkman (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hallo Lars,

der offizielle Nachfolger des Eagle Fish Easy 240 ist das Eagle Fish Easy 245 DS, wobei das DS für die neue Dual Search-Technologie in zwei Frequenzbereichen steht, außerdem sucht das 245 DS damit einen größeren Bereich ab. Genaueres kann ich Dir nicht dazu sagen, meinem Wissen nach gibt es die DS-Geräte noch nicht auf dem deutschen Markt verfügbar.

Leistungs- und darstellungsmäßig ist es identisch zum Vorgänger Eagle Fish Easy 240, will sagen ebenfalls 1.500 Watt Spitzenleistung, ebenfalls 240 Bildpunkte vertikale Auflösung und 160 Bildpunkte horizontal, auch das Gehäuse und Design sind identisch, Grayline ist 16 stufig.






Quelle: eaglesonar.com

Das Eagle Fish Easy 240 ist also DEFINITIV keine Messeneuheit 2006  sondern ein Auslaufmodell. Bis Juni würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht mehr warten, wenn es Dir dieses Gerät angetan hat - die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es die Fish Easy 240 dann noch gibt, ist wohl sehr gering. Immerhin erhält man praktisch zum ursprünglichen Preis eines Eagle Cuda 168 fast das Doppelte an Spitzensendeleistung und eine höhere (wichtige) vertikale Auflösung inklusive einer 16- statt einer 4fachen Grayline. 

Übrigens gibt´s das Fisheasy 240 noch bei Schlageter... #h

http://shop.angel-schlageter.de/pro....html&XTCsid=094c690b7c1dab8058f35ee43f619684


----------



## lilalux (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Danke für Eure schnellen und informatiefen Antworten.#6

Dann muß ich halt mal versuchen das meiner Frau so klar zu machen.:k(ich hab nämlich erst ein neues Schlauchboot inkl neuem E-Motor gekauft!)

Hat das 245 DS schon mal jemand live erlebt?


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Pilkman (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*



			
				lilalux schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat das 245 DS schon mal jemand live erlebt? ...



Ist eher unwahrscheinlich, weil die neuen Dual Search-Modelle halt erst ganz frisch auf den Markt gebracht wurden. 

Bei Stollenwerk ist das 245 DS als Festeinbauversion für 200 Euronen schon im Shop, die Portableversion für 280 Euro. Damit orientiert es sich zumindest auch preislich am 240er Vorgänger. #6


----------



## Mad-Angler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Kauf dir lieber nicht das portable, das hab ich gemacht!#d
Nimm lieber das feste, dann haste ne bessere Halterung.

Bei dem Portablen den Koffer kannste knicken, ist sehr empfindlicher Kunststoff und wenn du dann nen Umbau machen willst fehlt die die Halterung weil die ist fest in dem original Koffer eingegossen, also ein Teil!
Der Geber mit dem Kabel passt auch nicht rein und ein BleigelAkku schonmal garnicht!#c

Ich hab meines auch von Schlageter, die sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit und wenn man probleme hat kann man anrufen oder Hinfahren, die erklären es einem auch am tele. wenns nicht anders geht.|kopfkrat

Also sind die mit dem DS hinten drann die Nachfolger, na gut zu wissen.

Grüssle Mad-Angler


----------



## sporti2000 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hallo, 

ist diese Echolot dass gleiche, wie dass Fish Easy 240?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischfinder-Echolot-Eagle-Fish-Easy-2_W0QQitemZ7236311952QQcategoryZ30758QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Zumindest von den Daten sieht es gleich aus. Es nennt sich nur Fish Easy 2 und das Foto ist anders als z.B. bei Askari.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Pilkman (27. April 2006)

*AW: Einstieger echolot*

Hi,

das Fisheasy 2 ist der Vorgänger des Fisheasy 240. 

Wie Du aber schon richtig erkannt hast, ist es in den wesenlichen Merkmalen der vertikalen Auflösung (240 Bildpunkte) und der Spitzenleistung (1.500 Watt) identisch zum Nachfolger, welcher mittlerweile auch ein Ausläufer ist.

Ich würd daher sagen: Wenn Du mit dem Fisheasy 240 geliebäugelt hast, kannst Du auch bedenkenlos das Fisheasy 2 nehmen.

Zum Selbervergleichen der technischen Details hier die Manuals der beiden Geräte... #h

Eagle Fish Easy 2 und Eagle Fish Easy 240 - Achtung, größere Datenmengen zwischen 3 und 5 MB... #h


----------

